# هنية: الرئيس مرسى اصدر عدة قرارات تتعلق بتحسين الأوضاع في غزة



## صوت صارخ (28 يوليو 2012)

*أعلن إسماعيل هنية رئيس الحكومة المقالة التي تديرها حركة حماس اليوم السبت أن الرئيس المصري محمد مرسي وافق على عدة قرارات تتعلق بتحسين الأوضاع في قطاع غزة.

وذكر هنية، في تصريحات نشرتها صحيفة فلسطين المحلية في غزة،أنه اتفق مع مرسي على زيادة عدد ساعات عمل معبر رفح البري لتصل إلى 12 ساعة يوميا، على أن يشمل ذلك زيادة عدد المسافرين من القطاع إلى 1500 مسافر يوميا، واستيعاب كل القادمين الفلسطينيين من الخارج".

وأفاد هنية الذي التقى مرسي أمس الأول الخميس في القاهرة، بأنه تم الاتفاق كذلك على إنهاء قضية الترحيل للفلسطينيين من غزة، مشيرا إلى أن السلطات المصرية ستعمل على زيادة عدد العاملين المصريين لتسهيل حركة المسافرين.

وبشأن أزمة انقطاع التيار الكهربائي في غزة، قال هنية إنه اتفق مع مرسي على حل الأزمة على ثلاث مراحل، وهي زيادة كمية الوقود اللازم لتشغيل محطة توليد الكهرباء الوحيدة في قطاع غزة، بالتزامن مع زيادة الجهد في الطاقة من 22 إلى 30 ميجاوات، وإمداد خط أنبوب غاز لشركة توليد الكهرباء، وتنفيذ مشروع الربط الثماني لإمداد قطاع غزة بالتيار الكهربائي.

وأضاف أنه تم الاتفاق على زيادة عدد الشاحنات الحاملة للوقود القطري من 6 إلى 10 شاحنات يوميا إلى قطاع غزة.

من ناحية أخرى، أكد هنية أنه تم طرح فتح القنصلية المصرية المغلقة في غزة، التي أغلقت عقب سيطرة حركة حماس على الأوضاع في القطاع، وإرسال وفد أمني ودبلوماسي من الخارجية المصرية للعمل فيها وتخفيف معاناة الفلسطينيين من خلال تسهيل معاملاتهم مع القاهرة.

كما شدد هنية على أن حكومته تحترم السيادة المصرية، وقواعد الدخول والخروج من مصر وإليها "حيث لا يمكن أن نعطي أي غطاء لأي فوضى في سيناء أو في أي منطقة مصرية".

وأكد هنية،أن حكومته "لن تجعل من قطاع غزة كيانا مستقلا عن الأرض الفلسطينية، لأن غزة جزء لا يتجزأ من الأرض والدولة الفلسطينية ولن نسمح باعتباره كيانا مستقلا،ونحن لا نريد أن ننشأ دولة في غزة".*


----------



## V mary (28 يوليو 2012)

*طب بالنسبة لدولة مصر الشقيقة
مفيش حاجة؟؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يوليو 2012)

*طيب وبالنوسبه حضرتك للدوله المجاوره الشقيقه مصر 
مفيش نظرة عطف ولا شوية غاز يكونوا فايضين من العاصمه غزه نحل بيها مشكلة الكهربا اللى بقت بتقطع من غير مناسبه 
عالعموم يا ريس انا مقدره اللى بتعمله ما هو برضه رد الجميل من شيم الكبار *


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يوليو 2012)

V mary قال:


> *طب بالنسبة لدولة مصر الشقيقة
> مفيش حاجة؟؟؟؟؟​*





Dona Nabil قال:


> *طيب وبالنوسبه حضرتك للدوله المجاوره الشقيقه مصر
> مفيش نظرة عطف ولا شوية غاز يكونوا فايضين من العاصمه غزه نحل بيها مشكلة الكهربا اللى بقت بتقطع من غير مناسبه
> عالعموم يا ريس انا مقدره اللى بتعمله ما هو برضه رد الجميل من شيم الكبار *



*ايه ده هو بقى كلنا عندنا احساس اننا الدوله الشقيقه ولا ايه :thnk0001:*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## grges monir (28 يوليو 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ايه ده هو بقى كلنا عندنا احساس اننا الدوله الشقيقه ولا ايه :thnk0001:*


طبعا كلنا نطالب بالمساوة بسكان غزة هههه


----------



## حبيب يسوع (28 يوليو 2012)

مرسى يصدر قراراتتحسن الوضع فى غزة وتجعله سيئا للمصريين


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 يوليو 2012)

grges monir قال:


> طبعا كلنا نطالب بالمساوة بسكان غزة هههه





​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (28 يوليو 2012)

بالاسف الشديد تناولتم    جميعا يا احبائي كل ما قفز فورا  الى ذهنى وانا اتابع الخبر المنشور بامانه اعلاه ووجدتكم جميعا   أجدتم التعبير الدقيق  -وعلى الرغم من نبرة السخرية فى تعليقاتكم والتى اشارككم فيها - اجد  وأنا معاكم -نبرة أسي  وشجن عميق  من هذا الشطحان  والهوس  المرساوى بغزة لاهداف إيدولوجية أصولية -ككل الفاشيست الاسلامويين -وتجاهل شعب مصر العظيم .. 
فمرسي لم يكن مصريا قط.
هو من قبيلة الرشايدة العربية واسعة الانتشار فى الوطن العربي.
وسترى مصر والمصريين أياما سودا عجافا على يديه الآثمتين . فالله المستعان.


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 يوليو 2012)

أمنيه حياتي حاليا اني اقرا خبر بعنوان
الرئيس مرسى اصدر عدة قرارات تتعلق بتحسين الأوضاع في مصر الشقيقه


عليا الطلاق انت رئيس جمهوريه مصر العربيه
مش رئيس قطاع غزه الارهابيه​


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يوليو 2012)

*نفسى بس حد اى حد يبلغ سيادة الرئيس انه فى مشاكل داخليه هى أولى بيه 
يعنى مثلا هل حضرتك عندك علم بان اضراب منجم السكرى بيخسر مصر يوميااااا 2 مليااااااااااار دولالالالار !!
طبعااا ده مجرد مثال لمشاكل داخليه كتييييييير محتاجه نظرة عطف وتحنن من سيادته  والا بقى بعد سنه ولا اتنيين لو استمر الوضع على كده هتلاقى الشعب كله بيحلم بالهجره لغزه ههههههههههه*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 يوليو 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *نفسى بس حد اى حد يبلغ سيادة الرئيس انه فى مشاكل داخليه هى أولى بيه
> يعنى مثلا هل حضرتك عندك علم بان اضراب منجم السكرى بيخسر مصر يوميااااا 2 مليااااااااااار دولالالالار !!
> طبعااا ده مجرد مثال لمشاكل داخليه كتييييييير محتاجه نظرة عطف وتحنن من سيادته  والا بقى بعد سنه ولا اتنيين لو استمر الوضع على كده هتلاقى الشعب كله بيحلم بالهجره لغزه ههههههههههه*




*ماهو اكيد عارف مش محتاج حد يقوله
عارف كل صغيره وكبيره في البلد دي
لكن هو ماشي بمبدأ اساعد اللي هربوني
احسن ما اساعد اللي انتخبوني​*


----------



## V mary (28 يوليو 2012)

*مهم لو ساعدوا
المصريين وخالوهم مش محتاجين سكر زيت 
الانتخابات الجاية ..........محدش هيبقي عايز سكر وزيت​*


----------



## grges monir (28 يوليو 2012)

> *يعنى مثلا هل حضرتك عندك علم بان اضراب منجم السكرى بيخسر مصر يوميااااا 2 مليااااااااااار دولالالالار !!*


احنا عندنا الارقام دى فى مصر !!!
وبنعانى من الفقر ههههههه


----------



## grges monir (28 يوليو 2012)

والناس دول تبع الهند يعنى ولا اية
يشوف دول الاول  اللى عمال يصلى ويخطب فى الجوامع
رئيس بيقول خطبة الجمعة فى الجامع ههههه
حد يورية اللينك دة يا جماعة لحسن شكلة  من الناس الى بتقول ان النت حرام   ههههههه
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3247163&postcount=


----------



## ميرنا (28 يوليو 2012)




----------



## ميرنا (28 يوليو 2012)

نسيت صحيح قولو للحج انى مفيش كهربا ولا غاز علشان نسخن الوجبه ونبعتها


----------



## إيمليــآ (28 يوليو 2012)

*,.*

دآ إحنآ إللى طلعنآ بلدهـ آلإستبن .. مش هو رئيسنآ آلإستبن 



*.،*​


----------



## Senamor (28 يوليو 2012)

*احسن حاجه في مرسي أنه لم يهتم للإعلام وبعض القنوات اللي تطالبه بعدم مساعدة الشعب الفلسطيني

وبأذن الله سيكمل برنامجه الانتخابي بنجاح اذا ماستمر بهذه الطريقة أن يعمل دون أن يهتم للإعلام التابع للنظام السابق لأنهم لايمتلكو الا الكلام والتصريحات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يوليو 2012)

Senamor قال:


> *احسن حاجه في مرسي أنه لم يهتم للإعلام وبعض القنوات اللي تطالبه بعدم مساعدة الشعب الفلسطيني
> 
> وبأذن الله سيكمل برنامجه الانتخابي بنجاح اذا ماستمر بهذه الطريقة أن يعمل دون أن يهتم للإعلام التابع للنظام السابق لأنهم لايمتلكو الا الكلام والتصريحات*



*بس هو كده مش بيساعد فلسطين هو بيساعد حماس واعتقد هناك فرق
وبعدين هو مش الاول يساعد شعبه اللى انتخبه واهداه الكرسى بدون مناسبه وبعدها يوزع مساعداته زى ما يحب ولا ايه ؟؟ مش دى برضه الاصول وهو ده العدل ؟؟*


----------



## Senamor (28 يوليو 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *بس هو كده مش بيساعد فلسطين هو بيساعد حماس واعتقد هناك فرق
> وبعدين هو مش الاول يساعد شعبه اللى انتخبه واهداه الكرسى بدون مناسبه وبعدها يوزع مساعداته زى ما يحب ولا ايه ؟؟ مش دى برضه الاصول وهو ده العدل ؟؟*


*
المساعدات كدا كدا كانت موجوده حتى في عهد مبارك وكانت بطريقة غير منظمة ساعة يفتحو المعبر وساعه يقفلوه ومع ذلك كنا نجد التأييد والتهليل من الأعلام التابع للنظام 


مرسي قام بتنظيم المساعدات ووضع عدد محدد للقادمين من المعبر وماهية المساعدات المقدمة اليهم


وهذه المساعدات لن تؤثر حتى بنسبة 0.5% على المشروع اللي وعد فيه مرسي واللي من اجل هذا المشروع اختاره الشعب *


----------



## چاكس (28 يوليو 2012)

*هو فردة الأستبن مرسى ميعرفش المثل اللى بيقول من جاور السعيد يسعد ... !
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يوليو 2012)

Senamor قال:


> *
> المساعدات كدا كدا كانت موجوده حتى في عهد مبارك وكانت بطريقة غير منظمة ساعة يفتحو المعبر وساعه يقفلوه ومع ذلك كنا نجد التأييد والتهليل من الأعلام التابع للنظام
> 
> 
> ...


*لما المهندس القيادى  بتاع الاخوان يقول اعمار غزه من اولوياتنا 
يبقى لا
كده غلط لان اعمار مصر المفروض يكون اهم اولوياته هو مين اللى كان انتخبه !!
طيب عالاقل كان بدأ فى اعمار مصر وكمل لبره او حتى اضعف الايمان كان بدأ اعمار الاتنين سوا 
مش اكتفى بلم الزباله فى مصر ولهى الشعب فى حكاية النضافه والشغل الصح يعمله فى غزه 
والغاز اللى هيبتدى يدهولهم علشان الطاقه والكهربا متقطعش عندهم 
طيب الكلام ده يصح لما يحل مشكلة الكهربا اللى بقت تقطع فى كل بيت ومحافظه بصوره منظمه جداااا والرد الوحيد اللى بنسمعه مفيش غاز وفى ازمه !!!
وارجع اقول هو معاه حق لازم يرد الجميل لحماس مفيش كلام ..*


----------



## Critic (28 يوليو 2012)

هى مش المفروض ان الأولوية مصر !
هو ينفع يكون واحد بيغرق ومبيعرفش يعوم وبيروح ينقذ غيره
ايه الغباء والعته ده !


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 يوليو 2012)

*المشكلة ان المسلمين المتعصبين يهللون لمن يتعصبون له حتى لو قتل مسلمين مثلهم ... الاخ اللى بيدافع عن مرسى وعايش فى باريس ميعرفش ان فيه مسلمين فى مصر بياكلوا من الزبالة وامراء الخليج المسلمين بيعملوا التوليتات بتاعتهم واكسسوارتها من الدهب ..... وان امراء حماس عندهم اكبر شركات فى العالم ...... ولا تعليق *


----------



## SALVATION (28 يوليو 2012)

الريس كده ماشى صح
نموت نموت وتحيا غزه​


----------



## Senamor (29 يوليو 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *لما المهندس القيادى  بتاع الاخوان يقول اعمار غزه من اولوياتنا
> يبقى لا
> كده غلط لان اعمار مصر المفروض يكون اهم اولوياته هو مين اللى كان انتخبه !!
> طيب عالاقل كان بدأ فى اعمار مصر وكمل لبره او حتى اضعف الايمان كان بدأ اعمار الاتنين سوا
> ...


*
ان كان قصدك تصريح ماجد خلوصي فهو تصريح شخصي ولم يكن يتحدث بأسم الاخوان

هو قال ان اعمار غزة على رأس اولويات نقابة المهندسين مش اولويات جماعة الاخوان !!!

أما بالنسبه لأزمة الغاز فهي ازمة مختلقه لأن مصر طول عمرها دوله مصدره للغاز وبأقل الأسعار ..*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يوليو 2012)

Senamor قال:


> *
> ان كان قصدك تصريح ماجد خلوصي فهو تصريح شخصي ولم يكن يتحدث بأسم الاخوان
> 
> هو قال ان اعمار غزة على رأس اولويات نقابة المهندسين مش اولويات جماعة الاخوان !!!
> ...



*الله عليك شكلك منهم 
ده الطبيعى بتاع الاخوان واحد يصرح بتصريح والتانى يطلع يقول ده تصريح شخصى مع ان الاتجاه العام بيأكد صحة التصريح 
وهو المهندس بقى بيتكلم بصفته الشخصيه بدون ما يكون بايده خطة عمل متفق عليها !!
طيب وازمة الغاز المُختلقه ولا المُفتعله دى مين سببها الفلول ولا الطرف التالت اللى بندور عليه من اول الثوره 
والرئيس مش قادر يحلها ؟؟
طيب مش يشوفلها حل الاول ولا يروح يزودها بمد غزه بالغاز
حرام بجد يكون دفاعك لمجرد الدفاع !!
سؤال لو مش حابب ترد عليه بلاش 
انت مصرى ؟؟*


----------



## Senamor (29 يوليو 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *الله عليك شكلك منهم
> ده الطبيعى بتاع الاخوان واحد يصرح بتصريح والتانى يطلع يقول ده تصريح شخصى مع ان الاتجاه العام بيأكد صحة التصريح
> وهو المهندس بقى بيتكلم بصفته الشخصيه بدون ما يكون بايده خطة عمل متفق عليها !!
> طيب وازمة الغاز المُختلقه ولا المُفتعله دى مين سببها الفلول ولا الطرف التالت اللى بندور عليه من اول الثوره
> ...



*شكلك مانتبهتي لكلامي وسأكرره 

هو كان يتحدث بأسم نقابة المهندسين مش بأسم الاخوان


ودا الخبر*

*«نقيب المهندسين»: إعمار «غزة» على **رأس أولويات نقابة المهندسين*

*
روحو حسابو نقابة المهندسين :smile01



وبالنسبه لسؤالك الاخير ايوة انا مصري *


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يوليو 2012)

Senamor قال:


> *شكلك مانتبهتي لكلامي وسأكرره
> 
> هو كان يتحدث بأسم نقابة المهندسين مش بأسم الاخوان
> 
> ...



*لا شكلك انت اللى ماخدتش بالك من كلامى !!
هو الشخص ده هيقول كلام زى ده من نفسه كده ولا المفروض فى ايده خطة عمل متفق عليها 
وبعدين ما هى باينه اهى 
الاتجاه العام واهتمامات الريس بترجم عملى كلام المهندس
عالعموم سيب الايام تفرجنا على اولويات الاخوان 
انا قصدت بسؤالى انى افكرك انك كمصرى لازم دايمااا تقدم مصلحة مصر وتتحيز لمصر لانها اهم مليووووووون مره من مليوووووون جماعه وحزب
ربنا معاك وسعدت بحوارى مع شخصك الكريم *


----------



## apostle.paul (29 يوليو 2012)

*السؤال دلوقتى

طالما مرسى دلدول امريكا واسرائيل عاملى فيها مهتم بالقضية الفلسطينية

مبيدعمش فتح ليه وشغال حلب مصر لصالح حماس الاخوانجية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

مبيديش فلوس لحركة فتح ليه؟؟؟؟

ولا فتح مش على هوى امريكا واسرائيل؟؟؟؟
*


----------



## The Antiochian (29 يوليو 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *السؤال دلوقتى
> 
> طالما مرسى دلدول امريكا واسرائيل عاملى فيها مهتم بالقضية الفلسطينية
> 
> ...



*فتح انقسمت للأسف ، لكن اسأل عن الجبهة الشعبية لتحرير فلسطين ، المقاومة الحقيقية .
أنا ألوم الناصريين في فلسطين لعدم تأسيسهم مقاومة يستطيع الإنسان دعمها عن ضمير مرتاح .
*


----------



## thebreak-up (29 يوليو 2012)

مش عارف، اضحك او ابكي.   :thnk0001:


----------

